# Boston - Niagara Falls trip suggestions



## Fletcher921 (Mar 19, 2010)

I am looking for guidance - planning our 25th anniversary trip for late September this year. We want to spend a couple nights in Boston, we want to see Niagara Falls. We want to eat as much crab, lobster and good fish that we can. Colorful foliage would be awesome as well. Any ideas are appreciated. We are flying from the west coast and can fly into wherever would be the most convenient - cities that delta serviices would be nice as well.

Thank you!


----------



## SailBadtheSinner (Mar 20, 2010)

Here are some recent threads on visiting New England that offer many suggestions of things to do and places to visit:
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=110855
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=112779
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=113070
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=114997

Since you mentioned the fall foliage, if you spend some time at this inter-active fall foliage map of average foliage conditions for New England for September & October: http://www.yankeefoliage.com/peakmap/ you may be able to plan your visit better. At the same site,  scenic driving routes by states are offered: http://www.yankeefoliage.com/drives/

As for flying in, there is always Logan Airport in Boston, TF Green airport just outside of Providence RI which is less busy than Logan, and Manchester, New Hampshire.

Since you mentioned Boston-Niagars Falls in your post, that is an 8 hour drive (466 miles). All on toll interstate highways except for around Albany NY

Below is my reply to a question on a different site that was asked about doing a 2 week visit to New England. Some of the reply will apply to your visit.

_Niagara Falls - 1 day
The only problem here is the drive from Niagara to Portsmouth NH – 520 miles, 8 hours; if you drove directly to the White Mountains 590 miles, 9.5 hours_

_Portsmouth - 2 days

White Mountains 2 days
make sure to do a trip to the top of Mount Washington, either on the auto road         http://www.mountwashingtonautoroad.com/ or by the cog railroad http://www.thecog.com/

Bar Harbor - 2 days
make sure to visit Acadia National Park http://www.nps.gov/acad/index.htm and stop at   Jordon Pond House Restaurant http://www.jordanpond.com/ and have the delicious popovers that they serve. On the way to Portland, try to include a stop at the LL Bean __main store in Freeport ME http://www.llbean.com/

Portland - 2 days

Boston - 3 days 
2 days in Boston is not enough time to enjoy all it has to offer. Freedom Trail http://www.aviewoncities.com/boston/freedomtrail.htm ; HOHO trolley tours http://www.trolleytours.com/boston/ ; Duck tours http://www.bostonducktours.com/ ; Fenway Park tour http://boston.redsox.mlb.com/bos/ballpark/tour.jsp
to name just a few

Cape cod - 2 days
water on ocean side will be cold; visit the Cape Cod Nati__onal Seashore http://www.nps.gov/caco/index.htm

Newport – 1 day (6/5)
visit to mansion(s) http://www.newportmansions.org/_

You will find excellent seafood restaurants in Newport, RI. Boston & Cape Cod, Ma and Portland & Bar Harbor, Me. When you firm up your itinerary, ask for recommendations.

I hope I did not ramble too much.



SBtS


----------



## Big Matt (Mar 21, 2010)

Go to Maine


----------



## PClapham (Mar 21, 2010)

Take your passports and go to Niagara on the Lake (Canadian side)-gorgeous scenery and lovely town.  Good theater if you like theater.
Anita


----------



## sullco (Mar 27, 2010)

If you actually do this trip, the Finger Lakes in New York are well worth several days.  They are glacial lakes with vineyards everywhere.  I am not bragging about the quality of the wine, although there are some varieties that are well-regarded.  But the visuals, the old small cities, the college towns such as Ithaca, etc.  are amazing.  Try Skaneateles--a resort town south of Syracuse, for example.  The Watkins Glen state park is great.  Trumansburg is great.  Hammondsport is grape central.

Research this area--it's a treat.


----------



## wackymother (Mar 27, 2010)

Go on the Maid of the Mist! It's pretty amazing.


----------



## Stressy (Mar 29, 2010)

Fletcher921 said:


> We want to spend a couple nights in Boston, we want to see Niagara Falls. *We want to eat as much crab, lobster and good fish that we can. *



:whoopie: 

I had a good, hearty laugh over this. I'm looking to plan an Eastern US trip as well and finding the perfect Lobster Roll is HIGH on my list after finding a nice place to say. I think it must be a So Cal thing-I want to eat my way through MA and then after stuffing myself on fish-return to So Cal and pick up some carne asada and chips and salsa.

Happy 25th ! I hope your trip is everything you dreamed.

P.S. I second the rec for the Maid of the Mist. A lot of stuff right there at the Falls is cheesy-but the boat trip was great fun-I also second seeing Niagara on the Lake. BEAUTIFUL area-lot's of wineries-easy drive. We didn't have enough time there-but were really glad we went.


----------



## Jahosacat (Apr 2, 2010)

Unless you're really a history buff 2 days in Boston is enough. Cape Cod is beautiful. I love Maine and can't spend enough time there - Acadia National Park is gorgeous. I've never had bad seafood on the coast in New England. We had lobster dinners last May in Bar Harbor for $9.99 each! It's not always that inexpensive, but, there are some good deals. The Finger Lakes in NY are beautiful; most of the wine is inexpensive and the people are nice to talk to in the winery tasting rooms. Don't plan on much, if any, time in the US side of Niagara Falls; bring your passports and go to Canada! Canadian side is much cleaner and I feel safer there than in Niagara Falls, NY. Warning, the drive on I-90 in NY is boring and seems to take forever!


----------



## bigrick (Apr 16, 2010)

Jahosacat said:


> Unless you're really a history buff *2 days* in Boston is enough. Cape Cod is beautiful. I love Maine and can't spend enough time there - Acadia National Park is gorgeous. I've never had bad seafood on the coast in New England. We had lobster dinners last May in Bar Harbor for $9.99 each! It's not always that inexpensive, but, there are some good deals. The Finger Lakes in NY are beautiful; most of the wine is inexpensive and the people are nice to talk to in the winery tasting rooms. Don't plan on much, if any, time in the US side of Niagara Falls; bring your passports and go to Canada! Canadian side is much cleaner and I feel safer there than in Niagara Falls, NY. Warning, the drive on I-90 in NY is boring and seems to take forever!



While I agree with the rest of your post regarding New England food and places, I totally disagree about how much time in Boston.  Yes it all depends on your interests but the last time we were in Boston for *2 weeks* we spent more than 2 days watching the Red Sox and the Green Monster.

The best lobster I ever had was a 2-pounder in Bar Harbor so I definitely concur with eating there!


----------



## lobsterlover (May 13, 2010)

*LOL*

I thought this post was pretty funny. I thought my family of 4 were the only insane people who would travel so far for Maine lobster.
We live in Canada, an hour and a half from Niagara Falls. We fly from Toronto each summer to Maine and we call it our eating vacation. Last year you could buy lobster for $3.95 a pound roadside. 
The highlight of our whole week is the all you can eat lobster night at Captain Jacks? or Captain Hooks? in Wells, Maine. The soft shelled lobster can be cracked with your hands and its eaten like chicken. I'm a small woman and I ate 8 lobsters. Hey I'm lobsterlover!!!
Anybody hungry yet???!!!!


----------

